# Hobie Down Rudder shock cord came loose



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

I have looked all over the internet, Hobie.com, youtube, you name it. Nada, zippo help found. 



Control line has shock cord attached forward and aft. The aft connection has apparently come off. I have opened up hatches, etc, no luck in seeing how to get the shock cord reconnected. 



Stuck my phone in the hull to try to take pics, all sorts of things. Dealer just says bring it in, we will get to it in a couple of weeks. 



Anyone experience this, have a solution to share? Thanks in advance


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

sel1005 said:


> I have looked all over the internet, Hobie.com, youtube, you name it. Nada, zippo help found.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which model is it? 

Is it the control line that controls rudder direction? 

Or the lift/lower line that lifts & lowers the rudder?


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

Video shows a different configuration from my boat. The elastic piece is not a part of the main line to the rudder in mine. 

Its a Revo 11, 2014 model I believe. 

There seems to be a solid line from the down pull handle back to the rudder, with an 18 in or so piece of elastic shock cord spliced into the line to hold it taunt. Front splice is roughly under the hatch by the drive, but the back connection is what came loose and I can not locate where it is or how to restore the connection. 

I guess I could try to rig it like the one in the video if need be, splice the elastic piece into the solid line, but was hoping to find the correct connection somewhere. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

sel1005 said:


> Video shows a different configuration from my boat. The elastic piece is not a part of the main line to the rudder in mine.
> 
> Its a Revo 11, 2014 model I believe.
> 
> ...


Your answers are at Key Sailing on Pensacola Beach give them a call / take ur Yak in / or have them order what u need 

Good luck hope she comes together quick for ya


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah, that video is useless for my 2011 PA14 too. Not to derail the thread, but my rudder up/down pull cord does not function correctly either. I usually have to have someone manually pull my rudder down for me. There is obviously too much slack in the line. If anyone with a PA has had this happen & knows how to fix it, please chime in!


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

https://static.hobiecat.com/digital_assets/Twist-n-Stow_Repair_Manual.pdf#page=9


a nice guy on the Hobie forum sent me this. Page 9 shows how things should be rigged, so the key on my Revo and your PA is where does the shock cord fasten into toward the aft end of the boat. (Assuming yours is still in place of course on the front end). Once our weather calms down I am going to go back with the phone camera and try to ID the hull location where the shock cord was attached, or how to use it to shorten the pull line. 



Let me know if this helps or gives you other ideas, will do the same if I get it to work. Hobie support sites have new pics but this is the closest I have seen on our older model boats and their configs.


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

Took some pics and finally found the problem. The shock cord had come loose from the main line at the rear of the boat, hog clip came off. 



NOW HOWEVER, when I try to pull them to a point I can re-fasten them together, I am about a foot short of the rear hatch, thus I know what to do but can't get them to a hatch to work on them. 



Anyone know the process from here? The only way that seems plausible would be to remove the line from the rudder control, splice 5 ft of line into the current line, pull things forward, reattach and then back out and re-work the rudder. 



Thoughts?


----------

